# I've found an exercise to easily drain my puppies energy



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

She comes back into the house and is tired and it's easier to walk her on lease etc. when that energy has been released.

I throw two balls at a time and she has to search for the two. She has to bring back one at a time and then go looking for the other. When, she has found both she gets to play with her favorite squeaky toy for a while.

Has anybody got other exercises similar to this I could try, thanks?


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

Bring your puppy to top of hill. Throw ball down hill. She returns with it. Throw it down again. Repeat.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Be careful on this hills. If the grass is wet and they slide while in a full run, they could tear an acl. That's how Jax tore hers. Keep in mind they'll be at full speed with a lot of momentum from the downhill run.


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Is stress on developing joints something I should worry about?


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes avoid long walks, stairs and lots of activity.



gsdemack said:


> Is stress on developing joints something I should worry about?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> *Be careful on this hills. If the grass is wet and they slide while in a full run, they could tear an acl.* That's how Jax tore hers. Keep in mind they'll be at full speed with a lot of momentum from the downhill run.


Michelle, I am the one who needs to be careful on hills and wet grass. LOL!


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Your exercse was designed to wear her heart. You ask her to work hard and then you stop for paying with her favorite squeaky toy. You better throw ony one ball at a time and don't stop after, have a vigorous walk and slow down gradually, so, her heart beats together with slowing down pace. What do you feed her? It coud be not enough nutrition in her diet to sustain such activities.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

gsdemack said:


> She comes back into the house and is tired and it's easier to walk her on lease etc. when that energy has been released.
> 
> I throw two balls at a time and she has to search for the two. She has to bring back one at a time and then go looking for the other. When, she has found both she gets to play with her favorite squeaky toy for a while.
> 
> Has anybody got other exercises similar to this I could try, thanks?


 This seems like a good exercise because for the first ball she is running, for the second she is probably just trotting. Having her search for the other ball is good mental exercise and training.
My dog has low/medium drive and will only fetch 4 or 5 times then decide that's enough. She doesn't work herself too hard.
I see many high drive owners allow their dogs to keep going even though they are tripping over their tongues. Not very responsible (or smart).


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

For yard play by herself, I have a ball on a thin bungy cord - about 4 feet long. She will tug on it then release and chase the ball around as it bounces. It tied to a tree in our fenced yard. I do need to untangle once in a while, but she now has figured out how to do it herself.

She can spend a good hour doing this. It also helped with teething.


----------

